# aiguader (ocell)



## Seelewig

Benvolguts companys, 

M'agradaria saber si en algun lloc de parla catalana es coneix aquest nom d'ocell: *aiguader*. No estic segur de quina espècie era, jo l'havia sentit al poble familiar (a la Llitera, Franja de Ponent). No el trobo als diccionaris ni a internet, potser és una denominació massa local. L'associo en el record amb la cuereta blanca, però no ho asseguraria. 

Moltes gràcies, i disculpeu una pregunta tan restringida.


----------



## Circunflejo

Seelewig said:


> No el trobo als diccionaris ni a internet


És el _Picus Veridis. _Apareix citat a la pàgina 86 del _Dizionario sobre espezies animals y bexetals en o bocabulario altoaragonés _de Rafael Villader Tricas publicat en 1989 per la Diputación de Huesca. Diu també que es fa servir a Estadilla. Estadilla és el poble més oriental del Somontano (Semontano en aragonès), fronterer amb la Llitera. A Catalunya, na Laia Castells i na Paula Torramilans citen aquest nom a la pàgina 52 del seu traball de recerca titulat _El niu dels noms _que pots llegir a https://www.edubcn.cat/rcs_gene/treballs_recerca/2013-2014-03-2-TR.pdf. Diuen que es fa servir a Ponent, però citen molts altres noms que també es fan servir a Ponent per a trucar al _Picus Veridis_.


----------



## Seelewig

Caramb, Circunflejo, m'has deixat ben bocabadat!! Moltes gràcies per la recerca. És curiós que a aquest ocell (_Picus viridis_) allà en diuen _picot_, no pas _aiguader_; de fet jo dubtava entre la _cuereta blanca_ i l'_oriol_. Però és ben cert que els noms de les aus poden variar d'un indret a un altre. (Conec Estada i Estadilla, of course!).
T'ho agraeixo molt!, almenys sé que no era un fals record.


----------



## Circunflejo

Seelewig said:


> Moltes gràcies per la recerca.


De res. N'ha estat ben senzill.


----------



## Penyafort

Com bé diu Circunflejo, aiguader(o) és una denominació del _Picus viridis_ a l'aragonès oriental. En la resta de l'aragonès, l'equivalent seria _aguacero _o_ picaguacero_. La relació amb l'aigua és perquè es creu que quan canta anuncia la pluja.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> La relació amb l'aigua és perquè es creu que quan canta anuncia la pluja.


 Això és allò que diu l'enllaç que he posat avans (missatge 2).


----------



## Seelewig

Circunflejo said:


> Això és allò que diu l'enllaç que he posat avans (missatge 2).


Ahir no el podia obrir, ara ho acabo de veure: "Hi ha un refrany que diu _quan canta el pigot, la pluja és a prop_ i d'aquí ve el seu nom _*aiguader*_ (Ponent)". (A més, el treball sencer és molt maco: m'agradaria afegir-hi, però, la _guisquereta_, que, aquest sí, era el nom que donaven a la _cuereta blanca_).

Moltíssimes gràcies a tots dos!!


----------



## Circunflejo

Seelewig said:


> m'agradaria afegir-hi, però, la _guisquereta_, que, aquest sí, era el nom que donaven a la _cuereta blanca_


No n'hi ha cap resultat per guisquereta si fas una cerca online. No surt ni el teu missatge. Potser hi hagi una errada i no es digui guisquereta?


----------

